# Anyone, Thyroid and Appetite.



## mobrien (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to hear from anyone with low thyroid function or diagnosed hypothyroidism. What is your appetite like? Do you crave food in excess, or do you never feel hungry?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mobrien said:


> I'd like to hear from anyone with low thyroid function or diagnosed hypothyroidism. What is your appetite like? Do you crave food in excess, or do you never feel hungry?


When I was hypo I used to crave carbs. As far as appetite I think I ate more food than I do being euthyroid.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I was a sugar junkie before starting Synthroid. My whole diet was sugar-based. And LOTS of it. Now, if I eat sugar, I fall asleep.

I am less hungry. I have fewer cravings. I also eat lower carb and I don't eat grains much, low amounts of fruit, and little diary. For me, eating lower carb curbs a lot of my hunger, so it is hard to tell if I am less hungry because of the thyroid med or the low carb.


----------



## mobrien (Nov 18, 2009)

This is good to hear that that's what may be causing my hunger.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't really know what's truly going on with me right yet as far as the thyroid issue, but I can tell you about my weight experiences. It all happened about 5 yrs or so ago, I gained a massive amount of weight from eating a lot and not doing much activity. I was trying to "stay awake" while driving long distances with sugary, caffenated pops and sugary snacks. Wrong thing to do. Last year, between January and the start of September, I had lost 40 pounds. Now, since September, I have gained about 20 of those pounds back.

My thoughts are that, of course, what I put into my mouth should not exceed what I can burn off in a day, like everyone knows, BUT with the whole thyroid thing, I DO have an appeitite that I can't ignore. On top of _that_, I usually don't have the energy to do anything-exercise wise. It's really a vicious cycle.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

It seems crazy but I crave sweets like nobody's business. I used to only love salty things like pickles when I was a kid. I was always the child that skipped on the birthday cake because I just didn't care for it and now it is all I can do not to gorge myself on sweets. I always thought that only happened when you were running hyper not hypo. I definitely have paid for it in weight.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

No, I believe cravings for carbs and sweets is a hypo thing. Maybe hyper, too, but hypo for sure.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

A hyper thing.

I was the same a peaches. I skip the sweet for my veggies and carbs. 
Now I can't stay away from sweets. Sweets come first. Candy, ice cream or sugar doesn't put weight on me. What puts weight on me is anything made with flower - cookies, cakes, pies, bread , pasta, etc. So I watch those, but candy - I have to have my chocolate!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

My husband just got back from California and brought me See's truffles. Last week, he bought me Godiva for mother's day (and I'm not a mom : Wonderful man. But.... I am trying so hard to not eat this stuff. It is KILLER having it in the house.


----------

